# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.4 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Another   massive update is here! Our engineers team keeps working hard to   empower your favourite tool with new possibilities and assure you bigger  * *efficiency. * Medusa PRO v.1.5.4 is out! New eMMC firmwares, new models and USB loaders added!  *Added “eMMC Write/Update firmware” for the range of new Samsung eMMC chips.*  *Added  support for Haier W716, LG D722V, Motorola XT1550, Motorola XT1562,  Samsung SM-G532M, Sony F3111 via eMMC and support for Alcatel 5054N,  Alcatel 6055D, Huawei Nexus 6, Vivo Y66 and ZTE Z983 via USB.*  *Added general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8916 and MSM8936.*  *Added more than 20 unique Qualcomm USB loaders for different vendors' devices.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*   Medusa PRO v.1.5.4 Release Notes:  - Added “eMMC Write/Update firmware” for the following Samsung eMMC chips:  *KLMAG2GE2A-A001 (MAG2GA)**KLM8G1WEMB-B011 (8WMB1R)**KLMAG4FE4B-B002 (MAG4FB)**KMJ5U000WA-B409 (J5U00A)**KMJ5U000WM-B409 (J5U00M)**KMK2U000VM-B604 (K2U00M)**KMK5W000VM-B312 (K5WVMB)**KMK5X000YM-B314 (K5XYMB)**KML5U000HM-B505 (L5U00M)**KMSJS000KA-B308 (SJS00A)**KMS5X000KM-B313 (S5XKMB)**KMV3U000LM-B304 (V3U00M)**KMVUS000LM-B304 (VUS00M)**KMVWU000LM-B900 (VWU00M)**KMN9W000RM-B205 (N9WRMB)*  To write/update firmware in mentioned above eMMC chips, do the following:  *Select "eMMC" interface option**Select "Brand: eMMC_chips"**Select eMMC chip part number in "Model:" software list**Press "Help" button to view eMMC pinout and TP picture. Acknowledge the manual.**Solder  all necessary wires to connect eMMC (if necessary, solder TP wire to  force eMMC into Boot Mode, Product name will be displayed as 000000)**Press "Connect" button to connect eMMC (if necessary, connect TP to GND)**When connection is successful, release (disconnect) TP wire from GND and go to "eMMC service" tab in the software**Press "Write/Update firmware" button, select proper eMMC chip from the list and press "Write/Update eMMC firmware" button* *NOTE: PLEASE DON’T SELECT INCORRECT eMMC (WITH NON MATCHING PART NUMBER)! WRITING INCORRECT FIRMWARE WILL DAMAGE YOUR EMMC!*  -  Box firmware has been updated! In 1.23 firmware version we have  improved “eMMC Write/Update firmware” procedure. To update Box firmware  automatically, it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the  software. Also, you can update Box firmware manually via “Update Box  Firmware” button at “Welcome” tab in Medusa Pro Software. 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Haier W716 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. gunit1)**LG D722V - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1550 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1562 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G532M - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony F3111 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Alcatel 5054N - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel 6055D - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Huawei Nexus 6 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Vivo Y66 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZZTE Z983 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  - Added 20 unique Qualcomm USB Loaders for different vendors' devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *Alcatel - added loader for MSM8976**Asus - added loaders for MSM8937**Coolpad - added loader for MSM8976**Cyan - added loaders for MSM8936 and MSM8994**Huawei - added loader for MSM8994**Lenovo - added loaders for MSM8909 and MSM8976**Micromax (MMX) - added loader for MSM8909**Oppo - added loader for MSM8976**Wik - added loader for MSM8909**Wing - added loader for MSM8937**ZTE - added loaders for MSM8909 and MSM8940* - Added general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8916 and MSM8936. 
- Improved “Factory Repair” operation for MediaTek CPUs-based LG devices. 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

